# Boat guide ons



## hooligans34 (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas for homemade boat guide ons? Jon boat size. Something cheaper than ordering a $70-80 premade set.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 15, 2011)

I remember a write-up somewhere in this section for some that'll run you right around $30. Do a search and it'll turn up.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 15, 2011)

MADE MINE OUTTA 2" PVC, A COUPLE 90'S,2 PCS SCDL 40 PIPE, 4 U BOLTS, AND SOME 3/16 X 1" STRAP STEEL FOR SUPPORTS WORKS RATHER WELL, GOTTA USE THE SUPPORT STRAPS GOING FROM THE FRAME TO THE UPRIGHTS OR THE BOAT WILL JUST BLOW OUT THE 90, FOUND OUT THE HARD WAY.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 15, 2011)

I HAVE A BUILD ON HERE 14' MIRROCRAFT REBUILD I DONT KNOW HOW TO LINK IT IN THIS POST OR TO MY SIGNATURE, BUT THERE A PRETTY GOOD PICK OF MY SET UP MENTIONED ABOVE


----------



## hooligans34 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks FishinsMyLife.....I found the one you mentioned. They used a latter stabilizer and pvc pipe.....


----------



## hooligans34 (Jul 15, 2011)

wow, i am a redneck. It's a ladder stabilizer.....lol


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 16, 2011)

That's the one I remembered. Definitely the way I'm gonna go when I get the chance.


----------



## wihil (Jul 17, 2011)

Got the parts to make a set for my trailer last week - shop around for the ladder stabiliser, Lowe's had one for $45, Menards for $32, and Fleet Farm for $22. A 2"x10' piece of schedule 40 set me back 3.50 on sale, so all i need to pick up now is some minor hardware to bolt everything on.

C


----------



## hooligans34 (Jul 18, 2011)

I got everything I needed for $32 bucks. Latter stabilizer at Lowes $25, 2" pvc pipe $5, 2 end caps $2. I used the U bolts that came with the latter stabilizer and used two other bolts I had laying around for extra support. I mounted mine on the fenders because my boat was to wide to use the trailer frame. It came out wonderful. Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## wihil (Jul 18, 2011)

hooligans34 said:


> I got everything I needed for $32 bucks. Latter stabilizer at Lowes $25, 2" pvc pipe $5, 2 end caps $2. I used the U bolts that came with the latter stabilizer and used two other bolts I had laying around for extra support. I mounted mine on the fenders because my boat was to wide to use the trailer frame. It came out wonderful. Thanks everyone for your help!!



Wow! I want to visit your Lowes! That's a heck of a difference!

Also good to hear about the mounting near the fenders, that's looking exactly like what I'm going to need to do with mine.

C


----------

